Ask HN: who has the highest lifetime earnings at age 40, Doctor Lawyer Engineer? - gamechangr
======
tonteldoos
Having acquaintances and friends among all three, and being one of the three
myself, it varies a lot, based on any number of factors (what type of each,
government/private, exactly how long you've been working, country,
specialisation, salary structure, etc).

Best guess based on anecdata, however, suggests doctor, even factoring in
length of studies, community service/internship, etc - they really start
ramping up quickly once you're all qualified, and especially if you keep on
advancing your career.

------
argimenes
"Let's go and eat grandma." Commas save lives.

~~~
tonteldoos
True, but good comprehension requires half a word ;-)

------
person_of_color
Investment Banker

